# Cardamom pods vs. ground cardamom



## chessplayer

Hi. I would like to attempt a *Chicken Tikka Masala with Cardamom Basmati Rice*. The recipe does call for *cardamom pods* that you crack for both the seasoning marinade for the chicken and also for the basmati rice. I am not able to find cardamom pods at the local stores. 
Can I use ground cardamom instead and and what would be the ratio -
# of pods vs. tsp/tbs of ground cardamom?
Thank You Very Much!


----------



## GotGarlic

You can use ground instead; might not be as intense a flavor, but it will work. I'd try 1/2 tsp. ground to 2 tsp. whole. HTH and welcome to DC


----------



## chessplayer

Thanks GotGarlic,
That's good to know. The recipe i plan to use calls for "10 cardamom pods cracked with the back of a knife". Would u think that 3pods make for a tsp? or is 3 too many for a tsp? i ve seen cardamom pods only on pictures and  have no clue... thanks again.


----------



## ChefJune

Welcome to DC, chessplayer.

Cardamom pods look kinda like pistachio nuts.  Does that give you a better idea?  they are about that size.  I buy them whole and grind them when I need it, because the flavor and aroma of the freshly ground pods is so amazing.

I make Jülekaker every Christmas, and always use the freshly ground cardamom. Folks always are surprised when they ask what makes my bread different, that the freshly ground cardamom could make such a difference.


----------



## waaza

it would also depend on the pungency of the powder. 
Half a teaspoon for the chicken sounds about right. It may get lost in the rice, though. I would suggest using a couple of fresh bay leaves, which contain the same flavour as green cardamom (eucalyptol, or 1,8-cineol), and release their flavour over time, whereas the powdered cardamom may lose its flavour very quickly.

As chicken tikka masala is a made up dish, there isn't a traditional recipe, so anything goes, really.

Note, in India, bay leaves are not used, but tej patta, which is the leaf from a species of cassia tree.


----------



## chessplayer

should of become a member earlier...
all the posts are very instructive! Decided to go with 1/2 teaspoon of ground. 
thanks to all


----------

